# [Server] Eigener DynDNS

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe nach folgender Anleitung http://andrwe.org/linux/own-ddns einen eigenen DynDNS Server aufgesetzt.

Logge ich mich auf dem Server ein und gebe "dig home.tobi.dyndns.SERVER.de" ein, dann bekomme ich die IP von mir zuhause.

Ich hatte aber erwartet, dass nun auch über http://home.tobi.dyndns.SERVER.de eine Weiterleitung auf die IP zuhause erfolgt.

Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Was ist da noch falsch?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## papahuhn

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nach folgender Anleitung http://andrwe.org/linux/own-ddns einen eigenen DynDNS Server aufgesetzt.
> 
> Logge ich mich auf dem Server ein und gebe "dig home.tobi.dyndns.SERVER.de" ein, dann bekomme ich die IP von mir zuhause.
> ...

 

Ohne Details schwierig zu sagen. Verweisen die NS records Deiner Domain "SERVER.de" auf den Server?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich möchte eigentlich den DynDNS Service nachbauen:

Mein lokaler PC mit dynamischer IP soll regelmäßig dem Server mitteilen, welche IP Adresse aktuell ist.

Von überall will ich dann auf die Adresse home.SERVER.de zugreifen (per SSH, HTTP, usw.) und das soll dann auf die dyn. IP vom lokalen PC weisen.

Der BIND (DNS-Server) von SERVER hat wohl die home.SERVER.de <-> IP-Adresse gespeichert.

Nur gibt er es nicht nach "außen", wenn ich auf die Subdomain zugreife.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

UPDATE:

Bei Strato gibt es bei meinem BasicWeb XL Paket die Möglichkeit für eine Subdomain einen DynDNS zu betreiben.

Dies habe ich aktiviert und mit ddclient aktualisiert. Das klappt nun sehr gut.

Allerdings ist dies nicht der Weg, den ich oben nutzen wollte.

Falls ihr dazu also noch Tipps/Ideen habt, wäre ich Euch dennoch dankbar, da ich das gerne lernen/verstehen würde.

Die Idee ist doch, dass der SERVER alle Aufrufe an home.SERVER.de nicht selbst verarbeitet sondern an die dyn. IP Adresse weiterleitet.

Über einen richtigen DNS Eintrag, der weltweit an alle DNS-Server weitergegeben wird, kann es nicht gehen, da es ja sofort verfügbar ist.

Ein lokaler DNS-Server hilft da auch nur bedingt, da der Client einen eigenen/anderen DNS-Server verwendet.

Ich bin da momentan ratlos, wie das technisch umgesetzt wird.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## papahuhn

Ja, nur musst Du die Welt auch noch dazu kriegen, *.dyndns.SERVER.de über Deinen Bind aufzulösen. Welche NS Records zeigt "dig @8.8.8.8 ns dyndns.SERVER.de" ? Vermutlich sind da keine. Du musst die Nameserver der Subdomain dyndns.SERVER.de über Dein Provideradminpanel auf Deinen Server einstellen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

ich weis nicht ob dir das weiter hilft, aber ich greife via CNAME Einträge auf meine VHosts zu. Damit kann der DynDNS Name egal sein auch egal bei welchem Anbieter und ich erreiche meinen Rechner zuhause immer unter: zuhause.server.de

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bell

Ich hatte das Problem bei mir gelöst, in dem ich auf meinem eigenen DNS-Server (DSL-Router) in die hosts-Datei eingetragen habe:     

```
192.168.X.Y   www-prod.localnet   www-prod home.tobi.dyndns.SERVER.de
```

 Damit ist der Server auch intern unter diesem Namen errichbar. Natürlich geht es auch mit der lokalen hosts-Datei, falls man keinen DNS-Server selbst hat.

----------

